# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  γεννετικη στα ζεμπρακια!!

## tonis!

παιδια θα ηθελα οποιος ξερει να μου πει 2 λογια για την γεννετικη στα ζεμρπακια!!ευχαριστω! :Youpi:

----------


## Alexandros

Λίγο πιο αναλυτικά ????

----------


## tonis!

δηλαδη εχω π.χ ενα αρσενικο ολολευκο ζεμορακι!!με τι ζεμαρακι πρεπει να το ζευγαρωσω ωστε τα μωρα να ειναι λέυκα??τετοια!!η οποιος ξερει να μου προτεινει  ενα σαιτ!!

----------


## Windsa

Για να μη μάθεις όλα τα δύσκολα, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς αυτό: 
Zebra Finch Genetic Calculator.

Αν τελικά θες να μπεις στα δύσκολα μελέτησε αυτό το άρθρο.

----------


## Zebra Finch

Στης 15/2 η ζεμπρα μου γέννησε ένα αβγό μετά στις 16/2 ακόμη ένα αβγό αλλά την άλλη μέρα το έσπασε :Mad0039: !!! δεν ξέρω γιατί :Scared0012:  !!!!! στις 18/2 γέννησε ακόμα ένα και έγιναν δυο :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: !!!
αλλα σείμερα τιποτα!!!!ΓΙΑΤΙ????????

----------


## Zebra Finch

Απαντηστε γρήγορα!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λογικά δεν έχεις άλλο αυγό αλλιώς θα το έγραφες.Πιστεύω ότι η γέννα δεν ήταν ολοκληρωμένη πετυχημένη και σταμάτησε.Αφαιρείς τα αυγά και πας για την επόμενη γέννα σε λίγες μέρες.
Μην βιάζεσαι να πάρεις απαντήσεις εδώ χόμπυ κάνουμε χαλάρωσε,είναι και Σαββατοκύριακο.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

